# Miracle Fruit



## Chopstix (Oct 22, 2006)

Have you ever heard of this?  My best friend's mom has this plant in her beautiful garden up in the mountains.  They were telling me about this fruit which is like small red berries which miraculously makes food taste sweet in your mouth.  

I was skeptical at first until they made me taste it.  First you pop one berry into your mouth, chew it (be careful there's a small pit), and make sure to let the fruit's flesh touch all parts of your tongue.  Whatever you put in your mouth for the next half hour or so will taste so sweet (almost saccharine-sweet even).  This works very well when eating fruit that isn't as sweet as you would like.  And I hear it's good for diabetics too. 

One time my friend gave me several berries and I shared it with my brothers and sisters,  We had fun trying out all sorts of food afterwards just to taste the effects of the fruit.  Sour soup became sweet too!

Here's something I found about it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, how very interesting!!  I have never heard of this fruit.  I'm sure it will be eons before we EVER get this fruit too!


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 23, 2006)

I am intrigued by this fruit!


----------



## attie (Oct 23, 2006)

Interesting Chopstix, Cape Tribulation is only a days drive north for me. I've never heard of them either. I could ring the people and ask if they can post seeds out if anyone is interested. Let me know where you are to see if it can be done
Cape Tribulation is part of the Daintree National Forest which is a tropical forest so you would need a similar climate


----------

